# Need some help...



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

For the past 2.5 weeks our 5 mo old has been having on and off soft-serve Ice cream poop. Some days they will be nice and firm and others it will be formed but extremely soft. 90% of the time he gets the diarrhea in the middle of the night. We've just had him checked for parasites but he is clear, and all the vet said after that is that she can prescribe him some medication to calm his stomach. 

I want to give him the medication but I don't want to mask the problem. The vet said before the stool sample that his food had too many protein sources. He is getting Fromm Game Bird. He has been on the Fromm for 2 months with no problems until this. I started giving him some pumpkin and probiotics after the first week of off and on soft stool. He was previously on Nutrisource Small and Medium Breed Puppy. Never saw anything wrong with it but I wanted to switch to a grain free.

Should I start feeding him some chicken and rice until he has firmed up? Should I switch his food? I do have some Lamb ZiwiPeak I haven't opened that I could switch to or I can pretty much buy anything needed.

Does my dog just have a sensitive stomach? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

domika said:


> For the past 2.5 weeks our 5 mo old has been having on and off soft-serve Ice cream poop. Some days they will be nice and firm and others it will be formed but extremely soft. 90% of the time he gets the diarrhea in the middle of the night. We've just had him checked for parasites but he is clear, and all the vet said after that is that she can prescribe him some medication to calm his stomach.
> 
> I want to give him the medication but I don't want to mask the problem. The vet said before the stool sample that his food had too many protein sources. He is getting Fromm Game Bird. He has been on the Fromm for 2 months with no problems until this. I started giving him some pumpkin and probiotics after the first week of off and on soft stool. He was previously on Nutrisource Small and Medium Breed Puppy. Never saw anything wrong with it but I wanted to switch to a grain free.
> 
> ...


Some ideas:

- How much food are you giving him? It may be too much; you need to feed LESS of the more calorie dense foods.
- I would probably give him homemade chicken & rice until he started firming up, then gradually reintroduce his regular food. Some yogurt/probiotics probably wouldn't hurt either.
- Make sure in all this that you are monitoring EXACTLY what he is eating: treats, stuff he finds in the backyard, stuff he steals from you at the dinner table, EVERYTHING. It may well be that something "new" was introduced to his diet that upset his system & his system needs a bit of a rest (chicken & rice) to get back on track.
- It's not good for the dog to have diarrhea for 2 1/2 weeks, so giving the meds from the vet may also help him until you get him "back to normal". Prolonged diarrhea may also make him dehydrated, so make sure he's drinking lots of water. Unflavoured pedialyte is also good to help stave off dehydration.

Hope this helps,


----------

